# Java Kidded!!! Was Java udder strutted thread.



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

My moonspotted doe, Fairland Farms SM Java Jive, is gearing up to kid soon!  I am soooooo hoping that she gives me a loudly moonspotted doeling (or two since I am greedy like that.)   

Java had been building mammary tissue for weeks but her udder started to actually fill up yesterday. By today it had doubled in size and width and had also strutted. Yay! Ligs are almost gone. Lol, when she baaas the area around her tailhead is so loose that it bulges out. She is doing the tail arching, post legged type contractions but has not gotten down to serious pushing yet. Her vulva also has gotten puffy and there is a tiny little string of amber goo hanging there. 

Strutted udder pic.






















I am so excited to see what she gives me! 
Tracy


----------



## poorboys (Mar 15, 2011)

she looks like she's ready, my moon spotted doe last year gave me solid brown, but this year i've got moon spots everywhere with two doelings.   good luck


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like you should have babies within 12 hours. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Java kidded early this morning. I had guessed that she was going to have a single kid, maaay be twins, because she was not very wide but was deep. Well, she sure fooled me!  She kidded triplets! A buckling and TWO doelings! 

Thank God that I was able to be there for Java's kidding too. She kept me up all night with tail arching contractions but was not getting down to business. Finally, at around 6:00 AM, she got serious and started pushing. The first kid, the buckling, was presenting head only with both legs folded and blocking progress. I had to push his head back in and go fishing to find a leg. As soon as I had one leg and his head forward Java was able to push him out. I was very glad that I have experience in foaling out mares. Btw, it is MUCH easier to bring a goat kid's leg around then a foals... 

The second, a brown doeling with a moonspot (polled?) was delivered right on his heals. I was working on getting them both cleaned off when here comes another bubble!  I was pretty darn suprised because I thought there was no way she could have more then two in there. 

Now for pics of course! Sorry for the goo-blurr on some of the pics.

The buckling. 
















Second born is a chocolate doeling with a moonspot on her little butt.  I think that she might be polled. Her head is quite round and I am not seeing swirls where horn buds would be.
















Last born was a little buckskin doeling. I LOVE her markings and is that a moonspot behind her right eye? The marking behind her eye is not symetrical from side to side and the color seems different. Can't tell yet if she looks polled. 
















All the kids together. 







I am pretty darn proud of my buck, Riot.  
He was a junior buck and so far has given me 4 doelings and 1 buckling. I SO hope he keeps up the streak with my next doe due. I am also VERY excited about Riot's dam's udder this year. I took a chance on a buck out of a FF based on her udder's attachments, how it was glued up there, the udders in her background and on the udders behind my buck's sire. I am SO glad I did. I am loving her SF udder!   
You can see her here: http://www.olsonacres.com/Fancy kid page.htm

Tracy


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooh, I just love that second doeling!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty babies, I love the calico...congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

That IS a moonspot on the little buckskin!  Congrats on some very flashy little babies!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! 

I love the second doeling too. Any opinions on if that is a moonspot near her eye? I am hopeful because the markings are not symetrical side to side and the color is different. Any chance that she looks polled?
















Tracy


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> That IS a moonspot on the little buckskin!  Congrats on some very flashy little babies!


LOL, I was posting more pics as you were writing your reply. 

Woo Hoo! Moonspot!!!!!    She also has a suspicious spot right above the white marking on her side. 

Plotting to keep this one... If she is polled too that would be icing. 

Tracy


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are just precious!   

I want one.... but I can't have one


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable babies!  I love all the colors!  Glad you were there to "help" Java!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 15, 2011)

They are adorable..... I hope I get some kids this year! My girls are really throwing me for a loop. I have a feeling I might not get any this year. Not until I figure out what is going on and fix it.


----------

